# Philly cheese fattie?



## dmccurry (Apr 13, 2010)

Been thinkin about tryin to make my first fattie this weekend and just curious if anyone has tried or has any thoughts on how a philly cheese fattie would turn out.  Stuffed with grilled onions, mushrooms, green peppers, and of course cheese (was thinking provolone but a sharp cheddar is also a possibility).   If you have any thoughts I'd love to hear them!


----------



## captsly (Apr 13, 2010)

The provolone sounds good to me!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds good to me I personally would precook the the onions, shrooms, and peppers heck you could even add the steak in it if you wanted precooked of course


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 13, 2010)

I would also precook everything before stuffing. Sounds great


----------



## caveman (Apr 13, 2010)

Pre-cook as he said, then once finished, send them to me for a quality control inspection.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 13, 2010)

I did a Philly Cheese Fattie, but i did it with the Steak, Shrooms, Peppers, & some Wiz... yummy...


----------



## roller (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep think I would do the WIZ...


----------



## fire it up (Apr 13, 2010)

A true Philly cheesesteak will have wiz on it but provolone is also commonly used.
You won't normally find mushrooms or peppers on on one though, meat and cheese and either wit or wit-out onions.
Personally I love to add shrooms and peppers to mine but whenever I go to Philly it is a cheesesteak wit.
Man, now I'm in the mood for one, might have to hop in the car and make a Philly run!


----------



## guvna (Apr 13, 2010)

here's a link to a thread i started with qview etc. -hope this helps.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74366


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 13, 2010)

The fattie criteria for a fattie is only for the shell you can fill it with anything that your little heart desires. I would also saute the veg before adding it to my fattie too. I would drain the grease off really well of them too. You don't want it inside the fattie.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2010)

Yup, if you want to make it a "Philly" Cheese Steak, put the phony runny, drippy Cheese Wiz in it. 
If you want it to be good, like we make 40 to 50 miles North of Philly, use Provolone, American, Mozzarella, ANYTHING but that runny, drippy, crappy Wiz junk!

Just my Southeast PA Two Cents,
Bearcarver


----------



## originalbillfolder (Apr 24, 2010)

I recently used cream cheese in a fatty and it was delicious.  Made mine with Pulled pork, cream cheese and jalapenos!


----------

